# Fluval statrum mix



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all, I am wondering if I could get some advice on what I could add to the Fluval statrum mix in order to have it not kick up so easily. I intend on using this substrate in a tank that houses a tribolontus gracilis which can easily disturb the substrate but as I am redoing the water area of the tank which is 8 inches deep I would like to use some sort of substrate better then the crap I have been using with mild results. I am set on using the Fluval Stratum substrate but would like to have its benefits with some additional weight or protection from inhabitants. Any ideas are welcome, thanks.


----------



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Let me rephrase the question I was asking, what could I potentially mix with fluval stratum without ruining the aeration/other characteristics that make it good for growing plants? I want to get a natural soil look if that helps


----------

